

VisualCloud - an opensource visual tool to architect and provision your cloud - emilsoman
http://visualcloud.neevtech.com

======
sumitc
sounds interesting. Is this a drag-and-drop thing?

~~~
emilsoman
Exactly! VisualCloud lets you drag and drop your cloud resources on a stage
and then configure your instances and provision the whole deployment with the
click of a button.

Please do checkout the screencast on the homepage :)

